# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Κιλά ..

## ranti

Δν ήμουν ποτέ αδύνατη .. δν ξέρω πως είναι να πηγαίνεις σε ένα μαγαζί κ να ψωνίζεις ότι σου αρέσει .. από Τετάρτη δημοτικού θυμάμαι την μητέρα μου να με τρέχει σε γιατρούς .. σε βελονιστες σε βίο-Ομοιοπαθητικους ( τρως μόνο μέλι ) μετά σε bodyline .. το φαγητό για μένα ήταν λύση .. ήταν κενά που γέμιζα κ αυτό έφτασα 31 για να το καταλάβω μετά από πολλούς ψυχιάτρους .. στα 19 μου λοιπόν φτάνω τα 145 κιλά .. βάζω δακτύλιο .. χάνω αρκετά κιλά τα πρώτα χρόνια .. αλλά ο γιατρός που μου τον τοποθέτησε ήταν χασάπης πέρα του ότι στο χειρουργείο μου έσκασε το έντερο κ παρά λίγο να πεθάνω ο δακτύλιος μπήκε λάθος γι αυτό κ χρειάστηκε να τον βγάλω μετά από 9 χρόνια βέβαια αλλά δν έκανε κ κάμια δουλειά πλέον μέσα μου .. 

Τον έβγαλα λοιπόν πέρσι τον Φλεβάρη .. φοβόμουν όχι το χειρουργείο μην ξανά πάρω τα κιλά .. όταν τον έβγαλα ήμουν 107 τώρα είμαι 130 .. δν μπορώ να βγάλω το φαγητό από το μυαλό μου .. όποτε στεναχωριέμαι πιεζομαι στρεσαρομαι ή γενικά μου συμβαίνει κάτι ακραίο στη ζωή μου το ρίχνω στα γλυκά .. μπορείτε να φάτε 4 πάστες στην καθησα ?? Εγώ μπορώ .. τώρα είμαι σε μια φάση που πηγαίνω σε διατροφολόγο κ τα πάω καλά με την βοήθεια ψυχιάτρου κ ladose αλλά κ πάλι μου φαίνεται βουνό .. δν πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρω .. 

Κ τυχαίνει προχθές να βρεθεί ο χειρουργός μου (ο καλός ) στη δουλειά μου ο οποίος θέλει να μου κάνει γαστρικό by pass ή έστω μανίκι .. κ μου λέει πως τα κιλά αυτά δν χάνονται αλλιώς .. 

Συγγνώμη που μακρηγορώ .. αλλά χάνονται ? Γίνεται ? Κ πόση δύναμη ψυχής θέλει ?? Κ πως ξέρεις αν μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις ?? Μιλάμε για 50-60 κιλά .. πως χάνεται τέτοιος αριθμός ? Κ πως αντέχεις για τόσο καιρό να στέρησε ??

----------


## elis

Τέσσερις παστές άμα πεινάω αντί για φαγητό άνετα είμαι εκατό κιλά ένα ενενήντα κ γυμνάζομαι τριάντα χρόνια θα σου πω αυτό που είδα στο γυμναστήριο μία κοπέλα πάνω από εκατό κιλά έχασε τα κιλά σε τρία τέσσερα χρόνια δεν την ξέρω την κοπέλα απλά την έβλεπα να αδυνατίζει όταν έφυγε ήταν αδύνατη κανονικά σφιχτή τώρα επίσης η γυμναστική σε μένα αυξάνει την όρεξη οπότε δε στο προτείνω απλά σου λέω τι είδα

----------


## pavlosla

εγω εφτασα στα 114 και τωρα ειμαι 96 ειμαι 172 υψος εχω περαση απο το βουλημικο σταδιο γενικος οτι και να μου συμβαινει να το ριχνω στο φαγητο τωρα πια εχω σταθεροποιηθει και σιγα σιγα χανω κιλα αλλα οχι με τη ταχυτητα που θα ηθελα...... καθε μερα κανω μια με δυο ωρες γυμναστικη, τωρα το καλοκαιρι μεχρι οκτωβρη κανω μια ωρα κολυμβηση η δυο ωρες ποδηλασια και το χειμωνα παω γυμναστηριο και κανω διαδρομο και βαρη

απο τη δικη μου την εμπειρια πρεπει να σταθεροποιηθης ψυχολογικα να κοψεις τα βουλημικα και σιγα σιγα βαζοντας μακροχρονειους στοχους με συνδυασμο γυμναστικης και διατροφης να χασεις κιλα...... εγω πιστευω οτι χανονται αλλα θελει υπομονη ειναι μακροχρονεια προσπαθεια

----------


## menis_64

φυσικα και χανονται...
το θεμα ειναι να μην νιωθεις τυψεις για κατι που εκανες...
και εγω μπορω να φαω 4 παστες...
απλα με τις τυψεις αισθανεσαι χειροτερα και απλα μετα πεφτεις ακομα περισσοτερο ψυχολογικα...
για αρχη θα μπορουσες να βαλεις λιγη κινηση στην ζωη σου...
κανε μεσα στο σπιτι 10 περα δωθε, την επομενη λιγο παραπανω...
και σιγα-σιγα με απλους τροπους θα αποχτησεις να περπατας το βασικο...

----------


## nikos2

χανονται, φτανει να εχεις πιστη στον εαυτο σου και να μην ξεφευγεις ποτε απο τον στοχο σου.
παντως τα 130 κιλα που μας γραφεις δεν σημαινουν και πολλα, εχουν σχεση με το υψος.

εγραψες για στερηση, δεν πρεπει να αισθανεσαι οτι στερησε κατι, απλα οτι εχεις καποιους στοχους και για αυτους κανεις μια ισσοροπημενη διατροφη.
υπολογιζω εισαι καπου 29 αφου δεν εισαι παντρεμενη μαλλον εχεις χρονο για να πας και σε καποιο γυμναστηριο να ξεδινεις εκει

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Κ τυχαίνει προχθές να βρεθεί ο χειρουργός μου (ο καλός ) στη δουλειά μου ο οποίος θέλει να μου κάνει γαστρικό by pass ή έστω μανίκι .. κ μου λέει πως τα κιλά αυτά δν χάνονται αλλιώς .. 

Συγγνώμη που μακρηγορώ .. αλλά χάνονται ? Γίνεται ? Κ πόση δύναμη ψυχής θέλει ?? Κ πως ξέρεις αν μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις ?? Μιλάμε για 50-60 κιλά .. πως χάνεται τέτοιος αριθμός ? Κ πως αντέχεις για τόσο καιρό να στέρησε ??[/QUOTE]
Καλησπέρα κι από μένα! Για να σου δώσω ένα πρόσφατο, πρόχειρο παράδειγμα, δες την περίπτωση του δημοσιογράφου Γιάννη Λοβέρδου, ο οποίος έχασε 100 κιλά σε 14 μήνες με δίαιτα. Αν θες βάλε στο YouTube την εκπομπή "Τατιάνα live Γιάννης Λοβέρδος"στην οποία εξηγεί πώς το κατάφερε.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Λένε ότι οι άνθρωποι που αντιμετωπίζουν διατροφικές διαταραχές (ανορεξία, βουλιμία) έχουν πέσει θύματα της σχέσης με την μητέρα τους. Δηλαδή, για παράδειγμα, μπορεί να είχαν μια μητέρα πολύ σκληρή ή επικριτική ή αδιάφορη και να μην μπόρεσαν να πάρουν την αγάπη που χρειάζονταν απ´αυτήν. ´Ετσι λοιπόν, προσπαθούν να απομυζήσουν αυτή την αγάπη με την μεγάλη κατανάλωση ή την πλήρη σχεδόν άρνηση του φαγητού. Το φαγητό είναι στην ψυχολογία μας το σύμβολο της μάνας, αφού η μητέρα μας δίνει την πρώτη τροφή από το σώμα της, ταυτίζεται με την τροφή δηλαδή.

----------


## DL010117a

> Λένε ότι οι άνθρωποι που αντιμετωπίζουν διατροφικές διαταραχές (ανορεξία, βουλιμία) έχουν πέσει θύματα της σχέσης με την μητέρα τους. Δηλαδή, για παράδειγμα, μπορεί να είχαν μια μητέρα πολύ σκληρή ή επικριτική ή αδιάφορη και να μην μπόρεσαν να πάρουν την αγάπη που χρειάζονταν απ´αυτήν. ´Ετσι λοιπόν, προσπαθούν να απομυζήσουν αυτή την αγάπη με την μεγάλη κατανάλωση ή την πλήρη σχεδόν άρνηση του φαγητού. Το φαγητό είναι στην ψυχολογία μας το σύμβολο της μάνας, αφού η μητέρα μας δίνει την πρώτη τροφή από το σώμα της, ταυτίζεται με την τροφή δηλαδή.


Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και όποιος/α το έβγαλε αυτό το συμπέρασμα, σίγουρα θα έχει μεγάλη φαντασία. Το φαγητό λειτουργεί ως υποκατάστατο, αλλά όχι επειδή συνδυάζεται το φαγητό, με την μητέρα. Κυρίως γιατί όπως ανέφερε και η νηματοθέτρια, είναι κυρίως για ψυχολογικούς λόγους, όχι το κανονικό αλλά το υπερβολικό φαγητό και αυτό διότι όταν απασχολούμε με κάτι το στόμα μας, εγκρίνονται εκτός από το σάλιο και κάποιες ενδοκρινικές ουσίες, που βοηθούν στην καταπολέμηση του άγχους. Γι'αυτό και όσοι καπνίζουν, το κάνουν λόγο άγχους κυρίως και όταν θελήσουν να το "κόψουν", αρχίζουν ασυναίσθητα, το φαγητό, για να υπάρξει μια παρόμοια λειτουργία στο στόμα, που την έκανε πριν το τσιγάρο. Γι'αυτό επίσεις όσοι έκοψαν το τσιγάρο, "πήραν" υπερβολικά κιλά, λόγω φαγητού, όχι πως ευθύνεται το τσίγαρο το ίδιο σε αυτό. Είναι καθαρά ψυχοσυναισθηματικοί οι λόγοι και το φαγητό και το τσιγάρο.

----------


## DL010117a

> Δν ήμουν ποτέ αδύνατη .. δν ξέρω πως είναι να πηγαίνεις σε ένα μαγαζί κ να ψωνίζεις ότι σου αρέσει .. από Τετάρτη δημοτικού θυμάμαι την μητέρα μου να με τρέχει σε γιατρούς .. σε βελονιστες σε βίο-Ομοιοπαθητικους ( τρως μόνο μέλι ) μετά σε bodyline .. το φαγητό για μένα ήταν λύση .. ήταν κενά που γέμιζα κ αυτό έφτασα 31 για να το καταλάβω μετά από πολλούς ψυχιάτρους .. στα 19 μου λοιπόν φτάνω τα 145 κιλά .. βάζω δακτύλιο .. χάνω αρκετά κιλά τα πρώτα χρόνια .. αλλά ο γιατρός που μου τον τοποθέτησε ήταν χασάπης πέρα του ότι στο χειρουργείο μου έσκασε το έντερο κ παρά λίγο να πεθάνω ο δακτύλιος μπήκε λάθος γι αυτό κ χρειάστηκε να τον βγάλω μετά από 9 χρόνια βέβαια αλλά δν έκανε κ κάμια δουλειά πλέον μέσα μου .. 
> 
> Τον έβγαλα λοιπόν πέρσι τον Φλεβάρη .. φοβόμουν όχι το χειρουργείο μην ξανά πάρω τα κιλά .. όταν τον έβγαλα ήμουν 107 τώρα είμαι 130 .. δν μπορώ να βγάλω το φαγητό από το μυαλό μου .. όποτε στεναχωριέμαι πιεζομαι στρεσαρομαι ή γενικά μου συμβαίνει κάτι ακραίο στη ζωή μου το ρίχνω στα γλυκά .. μπορείτε να φάτε 4 πάστες στην καθησα ?? Εγώ μπορώ .. τώρα είμαι σε μια φάση που πηγαίνω σε διατροφολόγο κ τα πάω καλά με την βοήθεια ψυχιάτρου κ ladose αλλά κ πάλι μου φαίνεται βουνό .. δν πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρω .. 
> 
> Κ τυχαίνει προχθές να βρεθεί ο χειρουργός μου (ο καλός ) στη δουλειά μου ο οποίος θέλει να μου κάνει γαστρικό by pass ή έστω μανίκι .. κ μου λέει πως τα κιλά αυτά δν χάνονται αλλιώς .. 
> 
> Συγγνώμη που μακρηγορώ .. αλλά χάνονται ? Γίνεται ? Κ πόση δύναμη ψυχής θέλει ?? Κ πως ξέρεις αν μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις ?? Μιλάμε για 50-60 κιλά .. πως χάνεται τέτοιος αριθμός ? Κ πως αντέχεις για τόσο καιρό να στέρησε ??


Όλα είναι θέμα μυαλού πιστεύω. Αυτό που πρέπει να αλλάξει σε έναν άνθρωπο με υπερβολικό πάχος, είναι ο τρόπος σκέψης του. Προσωπικά αν μιλήσω και εγώ για την δική μου περίπτωση, ο λόγος που είμαι παχύς, όχι σε υπερβολικό βαθμό, είναι σε ψυχολογικά αίτια. Όμως τώρα που είμαι πολύ καλά, ξεκινάω αρχικά σε διατροφολόγο και έπειτα σε γυμναστήριο. Ήμουν πολύ καλός κάποτε γιατί έκανα υδατοσφαίριση, είχα σφιχτό σώμα και έτεινε το σώμα μου, σε six pack. Όμως τότε είναι που ήρθε μια μακρά και άσχημη περίοδος της ζωής μου, ήμουν τότε 15 ετών (τώρα είμαι 19). Ήταν γεμάτη αυτή η περίοδος, με συναισθηματικές εξάρσεις, στεναχώρια, αρνητισμό των συμμαθητών μου προς εμένα, κακή σχέση με τις κοπέλες, αφού εισέπραττα απαξίωση και βρισιές και πολλά άλλα που δεν είναι της παρούσης. Έτσι ξεκίνησα με όλα αυτά τα άσχημα και για λόγους άμυνας προς αυτά τα άσχημα, να τρώω πολύ και ασυναίσθητα. Οι 4 πάστες που ανέφερες, ήταν μόνο η αρχή για μένα. Τώρα που είμαι 19, δεν έχει ξεπεραστεί τελείος αυτή η περίοδος, αλλά είμαι καλά εγώ. Γι'αυτό και θα κάνω νέα μεθοδευμένη προσπάθεια. Αν το έχεις βάλει στο μυαλό σου να χάσεις κιλά, θα χάσεις τα κιλά, αν θέλεις να χάσεις κιλά, αλλά τρώς ακατάπαυστα, δεν θα χάσεις τα κιλά. Όλα είναι θέμα τρόπου σκέψης. Έχουμε σαν Έλληνες την καλύτερη και πιο υγιεινή διατροφή που δεν υπάρχει αλλού στον κόσμο. Την μεσογειακή ή την κρητική διατροφή που είναι η αγαπημένη μου. Ποτέ ο Έλληνας δεν ήταν του κρέατος. Όλα αυτά είναι απόρροια των 400 χρόνων σκλαβιάς στους Τούρκους. Ο αρχαίος Έλληνας, πάντα είχε στην διατροφή του, τα χόρτα, το ψάρι, τους ξηρούς καρπούς, το σιτάρι (δημητριακά), το λάδι, τα λαχανικά, τα όσπρια, τα γαλακτοκομικά και φυσικά το κρασί, όλα αυτά σε κανονικό βαθμό, όχι υπερβολικό. Κρέας σπανίως έτρωγαν και αυτό πάντα οι πλούσιοι. Επίσης είχαν και την γυμναστική, καθώς τα αγόρια από μικρά εκπαιδεύονταν στην αρχαία Αθήνα, πρώτα στο πνεύμα και έπειτα στην σάρκα. Στην αρχαία Σπάρτη γυμναστική έκαναν και οι γυναίκες, όχι μόνο οι άνδρες. Όλα αυτά αποτυπώνονται σήμερα στα θεσπέσια γλυπτά και στους εξαιρετικούς αμφορείς που έχουμε την τύχη να απολαμβάνουμε σήμερα στα πολυάριθμα μουσεία μας, αλλά και δυστυχώς και του εξωτερικού. Ξέφυγα πάλι από το θέμα. Για να κλείσω γιατί μπορώ να μιλάω ώρες γι'αυτά, είναι να το πάρεις απόφαση και να πεισμώσεις στον σκοπό σου. Πειρασμοί πάντα θα υπάρχουν και παντού θα υπάρχουν. Είτε σε διαφημίσεις από τα ΜΜΕ, είτε έξω στον δρόμο με μυρωδιές από τα ταχυφαγεία, είτε επειδή θα βλέπεις άλλους να τρώνε ανθυγιεινά, εσύ να παραμείνεις πιστή στον σκοπό σου. Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στον σκόπο σου, με όποιον τρόπο επιλέξεις. Είτε με εγχείρηση, είτε με διατροφή και γυμναστική. Το αποτέλεσμα ίδιο είναι και ο τρόπος επίτευξης αυτού του αποτελέσματος, έχει την ίδια δυσκολία και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Macgyver

> Δν 
> 
> Κ τυχαίνει προχθές να βρεθεί ο χειρουργός μου (ο καλός ) στη δουλειά μου ο οποίος θέλει να μου κάνει γαστρικό by pass ή έστω μανίκι .. κ μου λέει πως τα κιλά αυτά δν χάνονται αλλιώς .. 
> 
> Συγγνώμη που μακρηγορώ .. αλλά χάνονται ? Γίνεται ? Κ πόση δύναμη ψυχής θέλει ?? Κ πως ξέρεις αν μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις ?? Μιλάμε για 50-60 κιλά .. πως χάνεται τέτοιος αριθμός ? Κ πως αντέχεις για τόσο καιρό να στέρησε ??



Ετσι οπως σε καταλαβαινω , δεν προκειται να τα χασειςε με φυσιολογικο τροπο , διοτι πρεπει ναλλαξεις τον τροπο σκεψης σου ........50-60 , θελουν 1 χρονο διαιτα , και λιγο λεω , διοτι μπορεις να χανεις 1% του βαρους σου / μερα ......το κακο ειναι οτι δεν ξερεις τι σε ωθει να καταστρεφεις τον εαυτο σου , αυτο απτεται της ψυχολογιας , διοτι και 2ο χειρουργειο να κανεις , μαλλον θα τα ξαναπαρεις τα κιλα ....... ειμμαι της γνωμης να σε δει ενας ψυχολογος , που να ξερεις οτι ειναι καλος , η καλη , δεν ειναι δυσκολο να χσεις 50-60 κιλα , ακομα κι ενα ταξιδι , ειτε 10 χλμ , ειτε 1000 χλμ , αρχιζει με ενα βημα ,,,....... αμα συγκεντρωθεις στο τελικο αποτελεσμα , αυτο θα σου δωσει την δυναμη να συνεχισεις , δλδ να οραματιζεασαι τον εαυτο αδυνατη ...........................αν εισαι βεβαιη οτι δεν θα τα ξαναπαρεις τα κιλα , τοτε παλι χειρουργειο ........εχω δει σε ντοκυμαντερ γυναικες 250 /300 κιλα , να γινονται 90-125 κιλα , σε δυο χρονια , με την βοηθεια του χειρουργου , και την προσωπικη θεληση , σκληρη διαιτα , δεν μπορει η επιστημη να σε κρατησει αδυνατη , αν δεν προσπαθησεις κι ιδια ..........βαλε στο μυαλο σου , οτι τοσα κιλα που εισαι , καποια στιγμη θα σε σκοτωσουν , ειναι σοβαρο αυτο το κινητρο .......................

----------


## Macgyver

> Κ. 
> 
> Συγγνώμη που μακρηγορώ .. αλλά χάνονται ? Γίνεται ? Κ πόση δύναμη ψυχής θέλει ?? Κ πως ξέρεις αν μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις ?? Μιλάμε για 50-60 κιλά .. πως χάνεται τέτοιος αριθμός ? Κ πως αντέχεις για τόσο καιρό να στέρησε ??


Καλησπέρα κι από μένα! Για να σου δώσω ένα πρόσφατο, πρόχειρο παράδειγμα, δες την περίπτωση του δημοσιογράφου Γιάννη Λοβέρδου, ο οποίος έχασε 100 κιλά σε 14 μήνες με δίαιτα. Αν θες βάλε στο YouTube την εκπομπή "Τατιάνα live Γιάννης Λοβέρδος"στην οποία εξηγεί πώς το κατάφερε.[/QUOTE]

Ναι , καλα , με bypass ταχασε , δεν χαβουμε οτι πει ο καθενας , καμμμια δεν εχει κανει πλαστικη , ολοι χανουν τα κιλα μονοι τους , και τριοχες κατσαρες .....................το max που μπορεις να χανεις ειναι 1% του βρους σου / βδομαδα , αυτο το οριο , δεν μπορεις να το ξεπερασεις , παρα μονο με χειρουργειο .....αυτος εχανε 2%/βδομαδα περιπου , ε , δεν το χαβω ......αμα βαλεις και τα πλατω που δημιουργουνται σε μια δαιτα , διοτι δεν χανεις σταθερα 1%/βδομαδα .......

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και όποιος/α το έβγαλε αυτό το συμπέρασμα, σίγουρα θα έχει μεγάλη φαντασία. Το φαγητό λειτουργεί ως υποκατάστατο, αλλά όχι επειδή συνδυάζεται το φαγητό, με την μητέρα. Κυρίως γιατί όπως ανέφερε και η νηματοθέτρια, είναι κυρίως για ψυχολογικούς λόγους, όχι το κανονικό αλλά το υπερβολικό φαγητό και αυτό διότι όταν απασχολούμε με κάτι το στόμα μας, εγκρίνονται εκτός από το σάλιο και κάποιες ενδοκρινικές ουσίες, που βοηθούν στην καταπολέμηση του άγχους. Γι'αυτό και όσοι καπνίζουν, το κάνουν λόγο άγχους κυρίως και όταν θελήσουν να το "κόψουν", αρχίζουν ασυναίσθητα, το φαγητό, για να υπάρξει μια παρόμοια λειτουργία στο στόμα, που την έκανε πριν το τσιγάρο. Γι'αυτό επίσεις όσοι έκοψαν το τσιγάρο, "πήραν" υπερβολικά κιλά, λόγω φαγητού, όχι πως ευθύνεται το τσίγαρο το ίδιο σε αυτό. Είναι καθαρά ψυχοσυναισθηματικοί οι λόγοι και το φαγητό και το τσιγάρο.


Δεν το έβγαλα από το μυαλό μου, οι επιστήμονες ψυχίατροι το γράφουν. Μπορείς να κάνεις μια μικρή έρευνα περί του θέματος, έχει ενδιαφέρον. ´Η ρίξε στο Ίντερνετ μια ματιά.

----------


## DL010117a

> Δεν το έβγαλα από το μυαλό μου, οι επιστήμονες ψυχίατροι το γράφουν. Μπορείς να κάνεις μια μικρή έρευνα περί του θέματος, έχει ενδιαφέρον. ´Η ρίξε στο Ίντερνετ μια ματιά.


Δεν ανέφερα πουθενά ότι το έβγαλες από το μυαλό σου, απλά θεωρώ ότι δεν πρέπει να παίρνουμε ως δεδομένο το κάθε αποτέλεσμα, της κάθε έρευνας. Δεν είναι ο μόνος παράγοντας που κάποιος έχει πάχος. Βασικά δεν ξέρω και αν ισχύει αυτός ο παράγοντας. Οι περισσότεροι που ξέρω και είναι παχύσαρκοι, είναι καθαρά από άγχος και από την οικονομική κατάσταση, επίσης και από το πολύ κάπνισμα. Άρα όπως βλέπεις, υπάρχουν πολλοί διαφορετικοί λόγοι για το πάχος και όχι μόνο μία συγκεκριμένη.

----------


## xarisg

Εννοειται οτι χανονται...απλα θελει πολυ υπομονη και καλη ψυχολογια...τωρα που καλοκαιριασε πιστευω ειναι πιο ευκολο να χανεις

Sent from my SM-G920F using E-Psychology Forum mobile app

----------


## ranti

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες τις απαιτήσεις κ τον καθένα προσωπικά για την ξεχωριστή γνώμη του !! Άργησα να απαντήσω γιατί είχα δυσκολίες στη δουλειά .. πηγαίνω ήδη σε ψυχίατρο εδώ κ καμπόσο καιρό κ αυτό με έχει βοηθήσει ακόμα κ να πάρω το θάρρος να γράψω εδώ .. περνάω μια φάση όπου τα ξεσπάσματα μου είναι λίγο μικρότερα μάλλον λόγω του ladose βέβαια συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν κ όταν γίνονται είναι μεγάλα κ με έντονες ενοχές .. ξέρω ότι υπήρξαν ανθρώποι που τα έχουν καταφέρει .. κ τους θαυμάζω τρομερά !! Απλά εμένα μου φαίνεται βουνό .. 
Πιστέψτε με είναι παρά πολύ δύσκολο να σε κοιτάνε επικριτικά , να σιγομιλανε πίσω από σένα , να τρως μια μπάλα παγωτό κ πάλι να σε κοιτούν σαν να λένε Μα καλά είναι δυνατόν αυτή να τρώει παγωτό ... είμαι 31 χρόνων δν είχω ζήσει στη ζωή μου ακόμα την συντροφιά ενός ανθρώπου .. γιατί πάντα κοιτούσαν το έξω !! 
Προσπαθώ έχασα 2 -4 κιλά αλλά φοβάμαι μην σταματήσω πάλι όταν τα βρω σκούρα .. για γυμναστική έχω σκυλάκι που βγαίνω για περπάτημα !!! Έχω δοκιμάσει το γυμναστήριο κ ντρεπόμουν να πάω για τους προφανείς λόγους .. εγώ έχω τα κόμπλεξ βέβαια κ αυτό που νιώθεις αυτό βγάζεις ... 

Ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ όλους σας πάντως !!!

----------


## Mara.Z

κανε γυμναστικη καθημερινα!!!
Η μονη σιγουρη λυση!!!! 
με τη στερηση και τα διαιτητικα μενου δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη....

εγω ειχα φτασει τα 54 με καθημερινη γυμναστικη για 2 χρονια απο 75, αλλα απο περσυ το καλοκαιρι που ξεκινησα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα χαλαρωσα πολυ, δεν μου εκανε κεφι το να χτυπιεμαι στο γυμανστηριο και τωρα ειμαι 61...... :(

----------


## σουζι1

> Δν ήμουν ποτέ αδύνατη .. δν ξέρω πως είναι να πηγαίνεις σε ένα μαγαζί κ να ψωνίζεις ότι σου αρέσει .. από Τετάρτη δημοτικού θυμάμαι την μητέρα μου να με τρέχει σε γιατρούς .. σε βελονιστες σε βίο-Ομοιοπαθητικους ( τρως μόνο μέλι ) μετά σε bodyline .. το φαγητό για μένα ήταν λύση .. ήταν κενά που γέμιζα κ αυτό έφτασα 31 για να το καταλάβω μετά από πολλούς ψυχιάτρους .. στα 19 μου λοιπόν φτάνω τα 145 κιλά .. βάζω δακτύλιο .. χάνω αρκετά κιλά τα πρώτα χρόνια .. αλλά ο γιατρός που μου τον τοποθέτησε ήταν χασάπης πέρα του ότι στο χειρουργείο μου έσκασε το έντερο κ παρά λίγο να πεθάνω ο δακτύλιος μπήκε λάθος γι αυτό κ χρειάστηκε να τον βγάλω μετά από 9 χρόνια βέβαια αλλά δν έκανε κ κάμια δουλειά πλέον μέσα μου .. 
> 
> Τον έβγαλα λοιπόν πέρσι τον Φλεβάρη .. φοβόμουν όχι το χειρουργείο μην ξανά πάρω τα κιλά .. όταν τον έβγαλα ήμουν 107 τώρα είμαι 130 .. δν μπορώ να βγάλω το φαγητό από το μυαλό μου .. όποτε στεναχωριέμαι πιεζομαι στρεσαρομαι ή γενικά μου συμβαίνει κάτι ακραίο στη ζωή μου το ρίχνω στα γλυκά .. μπορείτε να φάτε 4 πάστες στην καθησα ?? Εγώ μπορώ .. τώρα είμαι σε μια φάση που πηγαίνω σε διατροφολόγο κ τα πάω καλά με την βοήθεια ψυχιάτρου κ ladose αλλά κ πάλι μου φαίνεται βουνό .. δν πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρω .. 
> 
> Κ τυχαίνει προχθές να βρεθεί ο χειρουργός μου (ο καλός ) στη δουλειά μου ο οποίος θέλει να μου κάνει γαστρικό by pass ή έστω μανίκι .. κ μου λέει πως τα κιλά αυτά δν χάνονται αλλιώς .. 
> 
> Συγγνώμη που μακρηγορώ .. αλλά χάνονται ? Γίνεται ? Κ πόση δύναμη ψυχής θέλει ?? Κ πως ξέρεις αν μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις ?? Μιλάμε για 50-60 κιλά .. πως χάνεται τέτοιος αριθμός ? Κ πως αντέχεις για τόσο καιρό να στέρησε ??


Θέλω να είσαι δυνατή εγώ μέσα σε ενάμιση χρόνο έχασα 45 κιλά θέλει να πιστέψεις στον εαυτό σου να βγάλει ότι κακίες συνήθειες έχει και σιγά σιγά με διατροφή και περπάτημα θα δεις σιγά την διαφορά

----------


## σουζι1

> Δν ήμουν ποτέ αδύνατη .. δν ξέρω πως είναι να πηγαίνεις σε ένα μαγαζί κ να ψωνίζεις ότι σου αρέσει .. από Τετάρτη δημοτικού θυμάμαι την μητέρα μου να με τρέχει σε γιατρούς .. σε βελονιστες σε βίο-Ομοιοπαθητικους ( τρως μόνο μέλι ) μετά σε bodyline .. το φαγητό για μένα ήταν λύση .. ήταν κενά που γέμιζα κ αυτό έφτασα 31 για να το καταλάβω μετά από πολλούς ψυχιάτρους .. στα 19 μου λοιπόν φτάνω τα 145 κιλά .. βάζω δακτύλιο .. χάνω αρκετά κιλά τα πρώτα χρόνια .. αλλά ο γιατρός που μου τον τοποθέτησε ήταν χασάπης πέρα του ότι στο χειρουργείο μου έσκασε το έντερο κ παρά λίγο να πεθάνω ο δακτύλιος μπήκε λάθος γι αυτό κ χρειάστηκε να τον βγάλω μετά από 9 χρόνια βέβαια αλλά δν έκανε κ κάμια δουλειά πλέον μέσα μου .. 
> 
> Τον έβγαλα λοιπόν πέρσι τον Φλεβάρη .. φοβόμουν όχι το χειρουργείο μην ξανά πάρω τα κιλά .. όταν τον έβγαλα ήμουν 107 τώρα είμαι 130 .. δν μπορώ να βγάλω το φαγητό από το μυαλό μου .. όποτε στεναχωριέμαι πιεζομαι στρεσαρομαι ή γενικά μου συμβαίνει κάτι ακραίο στη ζωή μου το ρίχνω στα γλυκά .. μπορείτε να φάτε 4 πάστες στην καθησα ?? Εγώ μπορώ .. τώρα είμαι σε μια φάση που πηγαίνω σε διατροφολόγο κ τα πάω καλά με την βοήθεια ψυχιάτρου κ ladose αλλά κ πάλι μου φαίνεται βουνό .. δν πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρω .. 
> 
> Κ τυχαίνει προχθές να βρεθεί ο χειρουργός μου (ο καλός ) στη δουλειά μου ο οποίος θέλει να μου κάνει γαστρικό by pass ή έστω μανίκι .. κ μου λέει πως τα κιλά αυτά δν χάνονται αλλιώς .. 
> 
> Συγγνώμη που μακρηγορώ .. αλλά χάνονται ? Γίνεται ? Κ πόση δύναμη ψυχής θέλει ?? Κ πως ξέρεις αν μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις ?? Μιλάμε για 50-60 κιλά .. πως χάνεται τέτοιος αριθμός ? Κ πως αντέχεις για τόσο καιρό να στέρησε ??


Θέλω να σου πω ότι φοβάμαι τα χειρουργεία σιγά σιγά με διατροφή και αλλαγή ζωής και συνήθειες

----------


## ranti

Ποσό ακόμα ? Από Τετάρτη δημοτικού τα έχω .. κ βάζω -χάνω ... κ όλοι περιμένουν να δουν αποτέλεσμα .. κ όλοι με γυροφέρνουν συνέχεια .. όχι έλα Κολυμβητηριο , όχι μην φας αυτό , τι θα μαγειρέψεις σήμερα κτλ .. νιώθω λες κ κανείς δν με κοιτάει στα μάτια αλλά παρά μόνο στο σώμα .. μπράβο σπυ που έχασες τόσα κιλά !! Πραγματικά από την καρδιά μπυ στο λέω κ σε θαυμάζω για το κουράγιο σπυ κ την επιμονή σπυ .. αυτό μου λείπει !!! Μπράβο σου !!

----------


## λουλούδι

> Ποσό ακόμα ? Από Τετάρτη δημοτικού τα έχω .. κ βάζω -χάνω ... κ όλοι περιμένουν να δουν αποτέλεσμα .. κ όλοι με γυροφέρνουν συνέχεια .. όχι έλα Κολυμβητηριο , όχι μην φας αυτό , τι θα μαγειρέψεις σήμερα κτλ .. νιώθω λες κ κανείς δν με κοιτάει στα μάτια αλλά παρά μόνο στο σώμα .. μπράβο σπυ που έχασες τόσα κιλά !! Πραγματικά από την καρδιά μπυ στο λέω κ σε θαυμάζω για το κουράγιο σπυ κ την επιμονή σπυ .. αυτό μου λείπει !!! Μπράβο σου !!


Υπομονη θελει..εχεις χρονο μπροστα σου..σωστα το ειπε ενας απο πανω..οσο το αναβαλλεις τοσο θα παραμενεις στα ιδια κιλα..ξεκινα με περπατημα πχ και μειωσε 200 θερμιδες, και κατι θα χασεις δεν μπορει..

----------


## Mauroslosk

Με την γυμανστικη πισμοσες ποτε?Σκεφτικες ποτε ολο αυτο το φορτιο να το μετατρεψεις σε σπριντ και βαροι?

----------


## pavlosla

> Με την γυμανστικη πισμοσες ποτε?Σκεφτικες ποτε ολο αυτο το φορτιο να το μετατρεψεις σε σπριντ και βαροι?


με τοσα κιλα μπωρει νομιζεις να τρεξει και να κανει σπριντ? βαρη μπορει να κανει αλλα τρεξιμο πολυ δυσκολο, εγω παντως δεν μπωρο να τρεξω
το ιδανικο για παχυσαρκους ειναι ποδηλασια και κολυμπι δεν επιβαρυνουν τα γονατα και τα δυο αλλα θελει συστηματικα να το βαλεις προγραμμα...... να φτιαξεις και τη διατροφη σου και σιγα σιγα να πεσουν τα κιλα

----------


## ranti

Έχω βάλει το περπάτημα στη ζωή μου Χάρης το σκυλάκι που έχω πάρει μιας κ το λατρεύω δν θέλω να έχω μέσα.. το πρόβλημα μπυ είναι οι κρίσεις βουλιμίας ... επισκέπτομαι διατροφολόγο πλέον .. κ δν μπορώ να πω τον τελευταίο 1 μήνα θεωρητικά τα πήγα καλά έχασα 4 κιλα.. αλλά είναι να χαθούν αλλά 56 ... πως θα γίνει αυτό ?? Τόση θέληση που θα βρω ??

----------


## DL010117a

> Έχω βάλει το περπάτημα στη ζωή μου Χάρης το σκυλάκι που έχω πάρει μιας κ το λατρεύω δν θέλω να έχω μέσα.. το πρόβλημα μπυ είναι οι κρίσεις βουλιμίας ... επισκέπτομαι διατροφολόγο πλέον .. κ δν μπορώ να πω τον τελευταίο 1 μήνα θεωρητικά τα πήγα καλά έχασα 4 κιλα.. αλλά είναι να χαθούν αλλά 56 ... πως θα γίνει αυτό ?? Τόση θέληση που θα βρω ??


Έτσι όπως έχασες τα 4 κιλά, έτσι θα χάσεις και τα 56, αρκεί να έχεις πραγματική θέληση και να το έχεις βάλει στόχο αυτό. Καλό είναι το περπάτημα, το περπάτημα είναι υγεία.

----------


## pavlosla

εεε κοιτα για να χασεις 56 κιλα εεε θες δυο χρονια

----------


## λουλούδι

Κουραγιο ραντι δεν ειναι και ευκολος ο αγωνας σου! Εδω εγω θελω να χασω 20 κιλα και παλευω 2 χρονια τωρα. Και δεν μπορω να χασω ουτε λιγο δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να ελαττωσω το φαι........Χασε τα αργα μονο αυτο μπορεις να κανεις. Κοψε 200-300 θερμιδες απο καθε μερα να μη σου φαινεται η διαφορα, μετρα θερμιδες, εγω αυτο κανω, τρωω λιγο απο ολα οταν κανω διαιτα, τωρα προσπαθω να κοψω και τη ζαχαρη τελειως αν και αυτο δεν αφαιρει θερμιδες αλλα αφαιρει λιπος αν το αντικαταστησεις με κατι αλλο πχ πρωτεινη η υδατανθρακα. Αυτα. Αν θες γραφε εδω να συμπληρωσεις 50 δημοσιευσεις να σου δωσω το email μου σε προσωπικο μηνυμα να τα λεμε να δινουμε κουραγιο η μια στην αλλη. Και απο τα παιδια εδω να ξερετε μας βοηθατε πολυ οταν απαντατε!!

----------


## Mauroslosk

Λοιπον κοριτσι.Εχω μια διεταρα που εαν θελεις να σου την δωσω θα πρεπει να εισαι προσεκτικη.Εαν θες με πιστευεις η εαν εχεις υπομονη θα δεις σε 1 βδομαδα τι λεω.Ειναι επιπονη αλλα εχει τα δωρακια του μεσα στην βδομαδα.Την εκανα 3 φορες.Την πρωτη εχασα 9 κιλα και την δευτερη 4.Θα μου πεις δεν κανει καλο γιατι τα περνεις εις διπλουν.Μα εαν φτιαξεις το πραγραμμα σου και συνεχησεις την ζωη σου με σωστη διατροφη δεν προκειτε να τα παρεις.Την τριτη φορα που το δοκιμασα μεσα σε 2 μηνες ολα αυτα δεν εχασα τπτ γτ δεν ειχα περιτο λιπος.Ειναι διετα την οποια την δινουν για παχυσαρκους που εχουν προβλημα με την καρδια τους και επισης για αυτους που ετοιμαζονται να μπουν χειρουργειο.Η βαση ειναι η σουπα.Χωρις λαδι με μπολικο κρεμιδι.

----------


## Miliva21

Δν ειναι ευκολο εδω που εφτασες ομως αξιζει τη προσπαθεια και το κουραγιο....

Εγω θα σου προτεινα να αρχισεις ΣΤΑΔΙΑΚΑ να μειωνεις λιγο λιγο το φαγητο σου και να ξεκινησεις γυμναστηριο παραλληλα....πιασε ενα διατροφολογο κ ενα γυμναστη και συμβουλεψου πως μπορεις να τα χασεις τα κιλα....οι επαγγελματιες ξερουν καλυτερα ..οσες διαιτες κ να σ δινουμε εδω δν θα βοηθησουν

Αλλαξε το τροπο διατροφης σου ....βαλε περισσοτερα λαχανικα...σαλατες....κοτοπο λο..ψαρι...θα σου πει και ο διατροφολογος
Και προσπαθησε να δημιουργησεις υποκαταστατα....αντι για μια σοκολατα φαε μια μπαρα δημητριακων με σοκολατα...αντι για σουφλε με μπεικον τυρια και κρεμα γαλακτος..φτιαξε μια μακαροναδα με σαλτσα κ κοτοπουλο

Αλλαξε τα συστατικα στη μαγειρικη σου...προτιμησε λαιτ προιοντα...αντι για βουτυρο βαλε λαδι...

Ξερω οτι δν ειναι ευκολο....αλλα το γυμναστηριο κ διατροφη μου φαινεται ο πιο εγγυημενος τροπος να χασεις τα κιλα...χωρις να τα ξαναπαρεις

Αυτο που δεν θα σου συνιστουσα με τπτ ειναι κατι χαζες διαιτες που τη βγαζεις με ενα παξιμαδι και υποσχονται απωλεια κιλων σε ελαχιστο χρονικο διαστημα

Τα κιλα για να χαθουν...πρεπει να χαθουν αργα αλλα σταθερα...για να μην στερηθεις κατι....μειωνεις λιγο λιγο το φαγητο...αλλιως δν θα αντεξεις και θα τα παρεις διπλά..

Απλα καλο ειναι να μη τρως νευρικα και ασυνειδητα....εκει γινεται η βλακεια και το χανουμε οταν τρωμε γρηγορα και ανεξελεγκτα

----------


## Miliva21

Δν ειναι ευκολο εδω που εφτασες ομως αξιζει τη προσπαθεια και το κουραγιο....

Εγω θα σου προτεινα να αρχισεις ΣΤΑΔΙΑΚΑ να μειωνεις λιγο λιγο το φαγητο σου και να ξεκινησεις γυμναστηριο παραλληλα....πιασε ενα διατροφολογο κ ενα γυμναστη και συμβουλεψου πως μπορεις να τα χασεις τα κιλα....οι επαγγελματιες ξερουν καλυτερα ..οσες διαιτες κ να σ δινουμε εδω δν θα βοηθησουν

Αλλαξε το τροπο διατροφης σου ....βαλε περισσοτερα λαχανικα...σαλατες....κοτοπο λο..ψαρι...θα σου πει και ο διατροφολογος
Και προσπαθησε να δημιουργησεις υποκαταστατα....αντι για μια σοκολατα φαε μια μπαρα δημητριακων με σοκολατα...αντι για σουφλε με μπεικον τυρια και κρεμα γαλακτος..φτιαξε μια μακαροναδα με σαλτσα κ κοτοπουλο

Αλλαξε τα συστατικα στη μαγειρικη σου...προτιμησε λαιτ προιοντα...αντι για βουτυρο βαλε λαδι...

Ξερω οτι δν ειναι ευκολο....αλλα το γυμναστηριο κ διατροφη μου φαινεται ο πιο εγγυημενος τροπος να χασεις τα κιλα...χωρις να τα ξαναπαρεις

Αυτο που δεν θα σου συνιστουσα με τπτ ειναι κατι χαζες διαιτες που τη βγαζεις με ενα παξιμαδι και υποσχονται απωλεια κιλων σε ελαχιστο χρονικο διαστημα

Τα κιλα για να χαθουν...πρεπει να χαθουν αργα αλλα σταθερα...για να μην στερηθεις κατι....μειωνεις λιγο λιγο το φαγητο...αλλιως δν θα αντεξεις και θα τα παρεις διπλά..

Απλα καλο ειναι να μη τρως νευρικα και ασυνειδητα....εκει γινεται η βλακεια και το χανουμε οταν τρωμε γρηγορα και ανεξελεγκτα
Και μη σκεφτεσαι πωπω εχω 50 κιλα να χασω!! Γτ ετσι αγχωνεσαι....βαλε πρωτα σαν στοχο να χασεις τα πρωτα 10 κιλα...οι ανθρωποι που εχουν πολλα περιττα κιλα τα πρωτα κιλα τα χανουν ευκολα...αμα μειωσουν φαγητο και ξεκινησουν ασκηση

----------


## nikos2

> Έχω βάλει το περπάτημα στη ζωή μου Χάρης το σκυλάκι που έχω πάρει μιας κ το λατρεύω δν θέλω να έχω μέσα..



εχω μια απορια αμα θες απαντας......με το σκυλακι σου βολτα δεν βρισκουν ευκαιρια διαφοροι νεαροι να σου πιανουν κουβεντα;;

----------


## λουλούδι

Πως τα πας με τα κιλα, ραντι; Εγω χαλια, εχω πολλη ορεξη παρολη τη ζεστη. :( : ( :( Μεχρι στιγμης εχω φαει γυρω στις 1800 θερμιδες, αν συνεχισω ετσι θα ξεπερασω τις 2000! Ειναι που καθομαι και ανεχομαι τον καθενα τι να πω. Ξεσπανε ολοι πανω μας ραντι γι'αυτο την παταμε ειμαστε καλες ψυχες. Ελπιζω να τα παω καλυτερα απο αυριο και απο εδω και περα οποιος με ενοχλει θα τρωει γερο κραξιμο.

----------


## ranti

> εχω μια απορια αμα θες απαντας......με το σκυλακι σου βολτα δεν βρισκουν ευκαιρια διαφοροι νεαροι να σου πιανουν κουβεντα;;


Πως μιλάω με πολλούς .. αλλά αυτό δν σημαίνει ότι προχωράει κ σε κάτι περισσότερο .. κ δν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι κ το άτομο που θα κάνει φλερτ .. έχω αρκετά χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση .. αν μου κάνουν φλερτ πράγμα πολύ σπάνιο κ μόνο από μεθυσμένο που μου έχει συμβεί θα ανταποκριθώ αλλά από μόνη μου .. δν ξέρω καν το πως ..

----------


## ranti

> Κουραγιο ραντι δεν ειναι και ευκολος ο αγωνας σου! Εδω εγω θελω να χασω 20 κιλα και παλευω 2 χρονια τωρα. Και δεν μπορω να χασω ουτε λιγο δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να ελαττωσω το φαι........Χασε τα αργα μονο αυτο μπορεις να κανεις. Κοψε 200-300 θερμιδες απο καθε μερα να μη σου φαινεται η διαφορα, μετρα θερμιδες, εγω αυτο κανω, τρωω λιγο απο ολα οταν κανω διαιτα, τωρα προσπαθω να κοψω και τη ζαχαρη τελειως αν και αυτο δεν αφαιρει θερμιδες αλλα αφαιρει λιπος αν το αντικαταστησεις με κατι αλλο πχ πρωτεινη η υδατανθρακα. Αυτα. Αν θες γραφε εδω να συμπληρωσεις 50 δημοσιευσεις να σου δωσω το email μου σε προσωπικο μηνυμα να τα λεμε να δινουμε κουραγιο η μια στην αλλη. Και απο τα παιδια εδω να ξερετε μας βοηθατε πολυ οταν απαντατε!!


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η στήριξη νομίζω είναι ότι αυτό που μου λείπει .. κ στο ότι κάποιος δν θα με δει με τα κιλά μου αλλά σαν ισότιμο άνθρωπο .. γενικά δυσκολεύομαι να το συζητάω .. κόμπλεξ από μικρή .. κ το ότι έγραψα εδώ είναι ένα μεγάλο βήμα για μένα .. θα το ήθελα πολύ να επικοινωνούμε .. ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ !!

----------


## ranti

> Πως τα πας με τα κιλα, ραντι; Εγω χαλια, εχω πολλη ορεξη παρολη τη ζεστη. :( : ( :( Μεχρι στιγμης εχω φαει γυρω στις 1800 θερμιδες, αν συνεχισω ετσι θα ξεπερασω τις 2000! Ειναι που καθομαι και ανεχομαι τον καθενα τι να πω. Ξεσπανε ολοι πανω μας ραντι γι'αυτο την παταμε ειμαστε καλες ψυχες. Ελπιζω να τα παω καλυτερα απο αυριο και απο εδω και περα οποιος με ενοχλει θα τρωει γερο κραξιμο.


Δυστυχώς δν μπορώ να κράξω δν αντιδράω καν .. στη δουλειά μου πολλοί πελάτες καμοια φορά μου λένε .. μην με παρεξηγήσεις αλλά έχεις κοιτάξει ποτέ τα κιλά σπυ ?? Δηλαδή γιατί να πας σε ένα τόσο λεπτό θέμα ένας άγνωστος ? Έχω περάσει τόσο τρομερό Μπουλινγκ στο δημοτικό που δν αντέχω τέτοιες ερωτήσεις .. 
πως πάω .. κοιτά παλεύω κάθε μέρα .. δν έχασα τπτ την προηγούμενη βδομάδα .. με ποιανουν ξεσπάσματα βουλιμίας κ την παλεύω με φρυγανιές κ γαλοπούλα .. άλλες φορές από την μοναξιά κ τις σκέψεις δν καταφέρνω να κρατηθώ .. μου φαίνεται βουνό .. αλλά κουράστηκα να με κοιτάνε κ όλοι .. ή έστω να νιώθω εγβ ότι με κοιτάνε .. μέχρι κ από την οικογένεια μου το νιώθω .. πραγματικά ίσως κ γι αυτό να μην τα καταφέρνω γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι το κάνω για τους άλλους κ όχι για μένα !!

----------


## λουλούδι

Ραντι μου κουραγιο συμπληρωσε τα 50 μηνυματα να τα λεμε, νιωσε ομορφη, φορα τα πιο ωραια ρουχα που εχεις, πηγαινε μια βολτα με το σκυλο η μονη σου η με μια φιλη (φιλες εχεις για στηριξη; ), πες τον πονο σου εδω να ξεσπας και ολα καλα θα πανε. Εγω αυτα εκανα σημερα και δεν εχω το νου μου τοσο στο φαι ειμαι πιο πληρης συναισθηματικα. Γιατι για συναισθηματικη υπερφαγια προκειται απο αυτα που μου λες. Και θα τα λεμε και εμεις και κατι θα γινει αμα εχουμε καλη ψυχολογια ολα γινονται!!

----------


## ranti

> Ραντι μου κουραγιο συμπληρωσε τα 50 μηνυματα να τα λεμε, νιωσε ομορφη, φορα τα πιο ωραια ρουχα που εχεις, πηγαινε μια βολτα με το σκυλο η μονη σου η με μια φιλη (φιλες εχεις για στηριξη; ), πες τον πονο σου εδω να ξεσπας και ολα καλα θα πανε. Εγω αυτα εκανα σημερα και δεν εχω το νου μου τοσο στο φαι ειμαι πιο πληρης συναισθηματικα. Γιατι για συναισθηματικη υπερφαγια προκειται απο αυτα που μου λες. Και θα τα λεμε και εμεις και κατι θα γινει αμα εχουμε καλη ψυχολογια ολα γινονται!!


Φίλες έχω αλλά όχι για στήριξη .. πλέον έστω .. έχω ανθρώπους που με αγαπάνε αλλά λίγο εγώ δν τους αφήνω λίγο κ εκείνη δν το παλεύουν το θέμα τον κιλών είναι κάτι που δν μιλάω με κανέναν πλέον .. σήμερα το πρωί μάλωσα με την μητέρα μου κλασικό φαίνομενο για εμάς τις δυο .. η κατάληξη ? Σήμερα το βράδυ να μην καταφέρω να συγκράτησω τον εαυτό μου κ να ξοδέψω 8€ σε βλακείες που αγόρασα με την βόλτα του μάιλο ... όλη την ημέρα τα είχα καταφέρει να κρατηθώ κ τώρα το βράδυ κ καθώς περπατούσα κ σκεφτόμουν τον καυγά , είδα κ έναν γάμο στην εκκλησία με ένα υπέροχο ζευγάρι κ απλά δν μπόρεσα να κρατηθώ .. κ τώρα τύψεις ... ενοχές κ μαστίγωμα !! 
Εσυ πως είσαι ?

----------


## λουλούδι

Λοιπον...σου προτεινω να διαβασεις το βιβλιο "Η μεθοδος Gabriel", ο Gabriel ειναι ο συγγραφεας του βιβλιου, ηταν καπου 182 κιλα και επεσε κατω απο τα 100, πολυ ψαγμενος με θεματα χασιματος κιλων. Μιλαω για χασιμο κιλων γιατι δεν κανεις διαιτα αν το ακολουθησεις, προτεινει οραματισμους (ετσι τα 'χασε αυτος), διατροφη τι πρεπει να τρωμε και χωρις να το καταλαβουμε θα τρωμε λιγοτερο απο μονοι μας χωρις πιεση και στερησεις και χανεις πολυ γρηγορα τα κιλαμ αυτος εχανε μεχρι και 2,3 κιλα την εβδομαδα. Το πιστευω, γιατι κι εγω κανοντας εναν οραματισμο ειχα χασει 15 κιλα σε 2-3 μηνες..

----------


## pavlosla

αν καταφερω να χανω μισο κιλο τη βδομαδα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος αλλα και αυτο δυσκολο ειναι

----------


## λουλούδι

> αν καταφερω να χανω μισο κιλο τη βδομαδα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος αλλα και αυτο δυσκολο ειναι


Διαβασε το βιβλιο εχει αποτελεσματικες μεθοδους να φυγουμε απο την ταση παχυσαρκιας που εχουμε απο οπου και αν ειναι αυτη. Ειναι απειρες οι αιτιες απειροι και οι τροποι αντιμετωπισης αλλα απαραιτητοι ολοι να γινουν.

----------


## pavlosla

> Διαβασε το βιβλιο εχει αποτελεσματικες μεθοδους να φυγουμε απο την ταση παχυσαρκιας που εχουμε απο οπου και αν ειναι αυτη. Ειναι απειρες οι αιτιες απειροι και οι τροποι αντιμετωπισης αλλα απαραιτητοι ολοι να γινουν.


πως το λενε το βιβλιο;

----------


## λουλούδι

"Η μεθοδος Gabriel"

----------


## λουλούδι

Δεν ξερω αν οντως δουλευουν οι μεθοδοι που προτεινει δεν το εχω δοκιμασει μην σας παρω και στο λαιμο μου, απλα με εχει βοηθησει να καταλαβω πως λειτουργει το ανθρωπινο σωμα.

----------


## ranti

Μα ακολουθώ διατροφή από διατροφολόγο .. απλά πολλές φορές ξεφεύγω από αυτήν .. 
το κακό με εμένα είναι Ότο δν πιστεύω πως μπορεί να γίνει .. νομίζω πως απλά ήρθα σε αυτό τον κόσμο για να με απποριπτουν για τα κιλά μου κ κάποια στιγμή απλά θα φύγω .. 
έχω περάσει παρά πολλά για αυτά τα αναθεματισμένα κιλά .. κ παρόλα που έχω βαρεθεί να με κοιτάνε όλοι κ να με πρηζουν παρόλα αυτά δν βρίσκω την απαραίτητη θέληση που χρειάζεται ... κ φυσικα νιώθω τρομερές τύψεις μέτα από κάθε όχι σωστο γεύμα !!

----------


## pavlosla

υπομονη ενα λαθος που κανουμε παντως ειναι οτι θελουμε να χανουμε τα κιλα γρηγορα....... παιρνεις κιλα για 20χρονια και ξαφνικα θες να χανεις δυο κιλα τη βδομαδα και να εχεις αδυνατισει σε λιγους μηνες........ δεν λειτουργει ετσι ο οργανισμος και απογοητευομαστε υπομονη σιγα σιγα

----------


## λουλούδι

Το βιβλιο λεει πως το σωμα μας θελει να ειναι παχυ σε μας τους παχουλους. Οποτε οτι και αν κανουμε, ακομα και αν αδυνατισουμε με πολυ μεγαλη δυσκολια και ενω δεν μας λειπει η πειθαρχεια, θα τα ξαναπαρουμε και με το παραπανω. Γι'αυτο δεν λειτουργουν οι διαιτες. Μονο οταν το σωμα μας θα θελει να ειναι λεπτο τοτε θ αρχισουμε να χανουμε με μεγαλη ευκολια χωρις κοπο και χωρις χαλαρωση στο δερμα. Ειναι πολυ καλο, αξιζει. Δεν ξερω αν λειτουργουν σε ολους οι μεθοδοι, αν λειτουργουν ομως κανουν θαυματα!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δυστυχώς δν μπορώ να κράξω δν αντιδράω καν .. στη δουλειά μου πολλοί πελάτες καμοια φορά μου λένε .. μην με παρεξηγήσεις αλλά έχεις κοιτάξει ποτέ τα κιλά σπυ ?? Δηλαδή γιατί να πας σε ένα τόσο λεπτό θέμα ένας άγνωστος ? Έχω περάσει τόσο τρομερό Μπουλινγκ στο δημοτικό που δν αντέχω τέτοιες ερωτήσεις .. 
> πως πάω .. κοιτά παλεύω κάθε μέρα .. δν έχασα τπτ την προηγούμενη βδομάδα .. με ποιανουν ξεσπάσματα βουλιμίας κ την παλεύω με φρυγανιές κ γαλοπούλα .. άλλες φορές από την μοναξιά κ τις σκέψεις δν καταφέρνω να κρατηθώ .. μου φαίνεται βουνό .. αλλά κουράστηκα να με κοιτάνε κ όλοι .. ή έστω να νιώθω εγβ ότι με κοιτάνε .. μέχρι κ από την οικογένεια μου το νιώθω .. πραγματικά ίσως κ γι αυτό να μην τα καταφέρνω γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι το κάνω για τους άλλους κ όχι για μένα !!


μια φορα στη δουλεια με ειχαν ρωτησει αν ειμαι εγκυος.....

κοιτα, στα κιλα υπαρχει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ ΡΑΤΣΙΣΜΟΣ!
οταν τα εχασα περσυ, ξερεις απο ποσους ακουγα καθημερινα, αλλος ανθρωπος- μεταμορφωση- κλπ???
Και τους ελεγα ο ιδιος ανθρωπος ειμαι, με 20 κιλα λιγοτερα....

----------


## Mara.Z

> αν καταφερω να χανω μισο κιλο τη βδομαδα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος αλλα και αυτο δυσκολο ειναι


μισο κιλο τη βδομαδα ειναι γυρω στις 3500 θερμιδες καψιμο. Δεν το λες και λιγο!

----------


## λουλούδι

> μια φορα στη δουλεια με ειχαν ρωτησει αν ειμαι εγκυος.....
> 
> κοιτα, στα κιλα υπαρχει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ ΡΑΤΣΙΣΜΟΣ!
> οταν τα εχασα περσυ, ξερεις απο ποσους ακουγα καθημερινα, αλλος ανθρωπος- μεταμορφωση- κλπ???
> Και τους ελεγα ο ιδιος ανθρωπος ειμαι, με 20 κιλα λιγοτερα....


Δυστυχως υπαρχει μεγαλος ρατσισμος...και αντε να τους πεισεις οτι ετσι μας ωθουν πιο πολυ στην παχυσαρκια..γιατι το βαζουμε μεσα μας και αυτο που βαζουμε μεσα μας μετα γινεται φαι..ειλικρινα και εγω δεν αντεχω αλλο..περιμενω να τελειωσω το βιβλιο να κανω αυτα που λεει..οσο για τους οραματισμους..με δυσκολευει λιγο να φανταστω τον εαυτο μου αδυνατο.

----------


## Numenor

Τα κιλά χάνονται , αρκεί να έχεις θέληση.. Προσωπικά έχω χάσει 18 κιλά βέβαια για άλλους λόγους, όταν φτάσεις σε ένα σημείο και μετά θα χρειαστείς γυμναστική για να μπορέσεις να συνεχίσεις

----------


## ranti

Όταν έβαλα τον δακτύλιο 19 χρόνων ήμουν 140 κιλά έχασα σε 1,5 χρόνο 35 κιλά .. μετά απλά τα παράτησα .. είχε μπει κ ο δακτύλιος λάθος όποτε δν έχανα άλλο .. όταν μετά από δέκα χρόνια ήρθε η στιγμή να τον βγάλω ήμουν 107 κιλά .. αυτό που φοβόμουν ήταν μην τα ξανά Βάλω .. φυσικά τα έβαλα... κ τώρα παλεύω μόνη μου χωρίς δακτύλιο παρά με διατροφή .. αλλά ο τρόπος που με αντιμετωπίζει ο κόσμος με τρελαίνει .. ο χαρακτήρας μου μένει ίδιος .. καλός ή κακός δν είμαι από τα άτομα που θα αντιμιλήσει ή που έχει αυτοπεποίθηση .. προχθές είχε γενέθλια μια φίλη ντράπηκα να πάρω έστω κ μια κουτάλια γλυκο γιατί απλά δν θέλω να με κοιτάνε παράξενα .. μπορεί να νιώθω από μόνη μου έτσι.. απλά το κόμπλεξ μου το αυξάνουν κ οι γύρω μου .. θα μου πεις τι κάθεσαι κ μας τα λες αυτά τώρα .. απλά νιώθω ότι μπορώ να μιλήσω εδώ χωρίς να με κρίνεται απαραίτητα γιατί έχετε περάσει παρόμοιες καταστάσεις.. προσπαθώ παλεύω κάθε μέρα που ξυπνάω.. είναι πολλά κιλά ρε παιδιά .. 
δν μπορώ να φανταστώ τον εαυτό μου αδύνατο ποτέ δν ήμουν !! Από Τετάρτη δημοτικόυ με έτρεχε η μάνα μου .. Τετάρτη δημοτικού .. κ τώρα προσωπείο κ πάω δουλειά .. γιατί απλά δν θέλω να δουν οι άλλοι τι με ενοχλεί κ πως νιώθω γιατί θα με κρίνουν .. ότι δν προσπαθώ .. κ δν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως δν βάζω όρια αφού είναι απλά μια απόφαση !!

----------


## λουλούδι

Γιατι δεν διαβαζεις το βιβλιο που σου ειπα; Εγω ηδη σημερα πηγα και ψωνισα αυτα που λεει και εκανα και μια ασκηση ενω ουτε εγω πιστευα πως θα τα χασω!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Όταν έβαλα τον δακτύλιο 19 χρόνων ήμουν 140 κιλά έχασα σε 1,5 χρόνο 35 κιλά .. μετά απλά τα παράτησα .. είχε μπει κ ο δακτύλιος λάθος όποτε δν έχανα άλλο .. όταν μετά από δέκα χρόνια ήρθε η στιγμή να τον βγάλω ήμουν 107 κιλά .. αυτό που φοβόμουν ήταν μην τα ξανά Βάλω .. φυσικά τα έβαλα... κ τώρα παλεύω μόνη μου χωρίς δακτύλιο παρά με διατροφή .. αλλά ο τρόπος που με αντιμετωπίζει ο κόσμος με τρελαίνει .. ο χαρακτήρας μου μένει ίδιος .. καλός ή κακός δν είμαι από τα άτομα που θα αντιμιλήσει ή που έχει αυτοπεποίθηση .. προχθές είχε γενέθλια μια φίλη ντράπηκα να πάρω έστω κ μια κουτάλια γλυκο γιατί απλά δν θέλω να με κοιτάνε παράξενα .. μπορεί να νιώθω από μόνη μου έτσι.. απλά το κόμπλεξ μου το αυξάνουν κ οι γύρω μου .. θα μου πεις τι κάθεσαι κ μας τα λες αυτά τώρα .. απλά νιώθω ότι μπορώ να μιλήσω εδώ χωρίς να με κρίνεται απαραίτητα γιατί έχετε περάσει παρόμοιες καταστάσεις.. προσπαθώ παλεύω κάθε μέρα που ξυπνάω.. είναι πολλά κιλά ρε παιδιά .. 
> δν μπορώ να φανταστώ τον εαυτό μου αδύνατο ποτέ δν ήμουν !! Από Τετάρτη δημοτικόυ με έτρεχε η μάνα μου .. Τετάρτη δημοτικού .. κ τώρα προσωπείο κ πάω δουλειά .. γιατί απλά δν θέλω να δουν οι άλλοι τι με ενοχλεί κ πως νιώθω γιατί θα με κρίνουν .. ότι δν προσπαθώ .. κ δν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως δν βάζω όρια αφού είναι απλά μια απόφαση !!




140 κιλα δεν τα λες μονο παραπανισια... εσυ πανω σου κουβαλας 2 γυναικες με βαρος, γιατι και παλι 70 κιλα για μια γυναικα ειναι αρκετα!!
Γνωμη μου, επειδη εισαι εδω, και το συζηταμε....*ξεκινα με πολυ μικρα βηματακια ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ!*
δηλαδη περπατα το πρωι μιση ωρα και το απογευμα αλλη μιση. Τρωγε πολλα λαχανικα, οσα πιο πολλα μπορεις, και αν θελεις γλυκο, φαε φρουτα!!!!

----------


## λουλούδι

Σκεψου οτι και 100 κιλα να πας κερδος θα το 'χεις.......μην σκεφτεσαι να πας κατευθειαν 70 η 80.......σιγα σιγα......φετος τοσα, του χρονου κανεις ενα διαλλειμα και μετα χανεις και τα αλλα 20-30.

----------


## f*Society

Επειδη αντιμετωπιζω ενα παρομοιο προβλημα κιλων. Θα σου πω κατι που με βοηθαει. Οραματισου εσενα σε 1 χρονο με τα λιγοτερα κιλα. Οποτε τα παρατας και θες να φας σκεψου αυτο.

----------


## Macgyver

> μισο κιλο τη βδομαδα ειναι γυρω στις 3500 θερμιδες καψιμο. Δεν το λες και λιγο!


Το μισο κιλο ειναι λιπος , δεν μπορεις να χασεις μονο λιπος , θα χασεις υποχρεωτικα και μυικο ιστο , και μπορεις maximum να χανεις 1% βαρους / βδομαδα , οτιδηποτε παραπανω ειναι ειτε ανεφικτο , ειτε υγρα , που στην διαιτα πρεπει να πινεις πολυ νερο .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Όταν έβαλα τον δακτύλιο 19 χρόνων ήμουν 140 κιλά έχασα σε 1,5 χρόνο 35 κιλά .. μετά απλά τα παράτησα .. . προσπαθώ παλεύω κάθε μέρα που ξυπνάω.. είναι πολλά κιλά ρε παιδιά .. 
> δν μπορώ να φανταστώ τον εαυτό μου αδύνατο ποτέ δν ήμουν !! Από Τετάρτη δημοτικόυ με έτρεχε η μάνα μου .. Τετάρτη δημοτικού .. κ τώρα προσωπείο κ πάω δουλειά .. γιατί απλά δν θέλω να δουν οι άλλοι τι με ενοχλεί κ πως νιώθω γιατί θα με κρίνουν .. ότι δν προσπαθώ .. κ δν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως δν βάζω όρια αφού είναι απλά μια απόφαση !!



Αυτο που λεει ο f'society ειναι σωστο ............μην σκεφτεσαι ποσα κιλα ειναι τα ιδανικα σου , μονο και μονο η σκεψη αυτη σε αποθαρρυνει , βαζε μικρους στοχους ανα φορα , πχ. πες οτι σε τρεις μηνες θαμαι απο 130 , 120 κιλα , αλλιως η σκεψη οτι πρεπει να χασεις αλλον εναν εαυτο σε κιλα , σε αποθαρρυνει .....οποιονδηποτε θαποθαρρυνε .......

----------


## λουλούδι

> Επειδη αντιμετωπιζω ενα παρομοιο προβλημα κιλων. Θα σου πω κατι που με βοηθαει. Οραματισου εσενα σε 1 χρονο με τα λιγοτερα κιλα. Οποτε τα παρατας και θες να φας σκεψου αυτο.


Αυτο με τον οραματισμο το εχω πει κι εγω.

----------


## ranti

Δν έχετε άδικο κ ξέρω ότι δν πρέπει να μπαίνουν μεγάλοι στόχοι .. αυτή την βδομάδα έχασα άλλο 1,5 κιλό .. προσπαθώ .. να οραματιστω τον εαυτό μπυ? Μα ποτέ δν ήμουν αδυνάτη .. τα κιλά τα έβαλα Τετάρτη δημοτικού .. δν θυμάμαι ποτέ τον εαυτό μου να μην ντρέπεται γι αυτό !! Όπως κ να χει είπα απλά άλλο 1,5 κιλό κ μετά πάλι τι ίδιο .. κ ίσως κατάφερω να φτάσω κάποια στιγμή τουλάχιστον σε πιο φυσιολογικά επίπεδα !!! Σας ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ .. μου δίνουν κουράγιο τα λόγια σας .. όλοι μου Λένε σιγά το πράγμα απλά ραψτο .. δν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ποσό φυσκολο είναι στην πραγματικότητα ..

----------


## λουλούδι

Οχι ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολο γιατι το σωμα σου εχει την ταση να παχαινει! Θελω να γραψω κι εγω τα ladose και δεν το ειδα απο σενα, ηταν ο μονος τροπος που εχασα κιλα στο παρελθον!! Βοηθανε παρα πολυ, απλα οχι και για παρα πολλα κιλα. Να 'σαι καλα και να προσεχεις!

----------

